# Another Maracyn (Erythromycin) question



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Blackout is free.
Simple, effective.

NO3 is not likely 15ppm, not sure what test kit you have, most are *junky*. So BGA will not lie, your test kit might............
Clean your filters often if you feed a lot or have higher bioloads.
Discus are fine at higher NO3, 20-30ppm with no issues, but this is mainly from KNO3, niot fish waste which starts off as urea and NH4...........those rather than their end product, NO3, are the real caustive agent/s.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Someone posted this earlier, and I can't find the thread right now, but it seemed like a good idea. Instead of having to medicate the entire tank, break some EM tablets and spot treat the areas with BGA. Should work great roud: 

Also, try to get some water movement in that area. When cleaning the tank, you can use the algae scraper and push it slightly down below the substrate, which will shake up the BGA, keeping it from spreading too much.


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the help. 

Tom - will a blackout rid even BGA in the substrate as described? I'll dose more KNO3, thanks for the advice.

Wasserpest - I vaguely remember that post, it's what gave me the idea. Thanks.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Yes it'll rid the gravel line, simply place a piece of dark tape over it.
You do not even need to trun the lights out.

Your tank is slight NO3 limited and likely could use a bit more CO2.
Generally BGa on the gravel line is due to abmient window, natural light coming into the room. 

You'll notice that one side, the one closer to the light has more BGA than the one in a darker location.

A simple long term solution: run the gravel depth down below the front of the glass so it's not getting any light.

the other: use a cheap plastic paint scraper or better yet, a credit card and attack and harass the BGa on the glass there once every week or two and do the above corrections and it'll go away without any EM or full tank BO's.

We messed with this minor infestational issue many years ago.

EM does not hurt, but it's never needed for mild cases like this, nor is blackout really.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> Yes it'll rid the gravel line, simply place a piece of dark tape over it.
> You do not even need to trun the lights out.
> 
> Your tank is slight NO3 limited and likely could use a bit more CO2.
> ...


Thanks Tom, great advice as usual roud:


----------

